# First significant snow fall coming this weekend



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I heard on the radio this morning that friday through sunday up here in the Northeast we will be getting our first measurable snow fall.

It figures. I will be in Orlando.

And I wanted to try out that darn snowblower so bad!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *And I wanted to try out that darn snowblower so bad!!! *


Don't worry, there will be plenty of snow for you to play in, in the weeks ahead.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, but its like Christmas morning!! I really wanted to see how far it will chuck it!! I am sure by late March, I will be more than ready to call it a season.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Yeah, but its like Christmas morning!! I really wanted to see how far it will chuck it!! I am sure by late March, I will be more than ready to call it a season. *


I don't know about that. As much as I dread the winter season, I truly enjoy blowing the snow. I guess anything that gives me justified seat time is satisfying.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Leolav, I'll let you know if its coming. We generally get whatever you are getting a day or two before. We already got a nice lake effect blast this past weekend. I am not sure how your blower would work on 6" of slush, though. It is a lot colder today and if it snows, it certainly won't be wet.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Me too leolav, i cant wait... 1st time using my snow thrower... my neighbors must think im nuts driving it around my yard on the lawn...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think we night have the same neighbors. They were in their window watching me get ready this weekend. I was running that thing through it's paces and it seems to me that it will work awesome.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

mine would not even make it into my shed!!! 
well not without a fight. but i spread 2 tons of recycled hot top and raised the ground by about 3" around the shed door. so now there is barely a ramp angle so it seems to climb in and out just fine.. still not backing in.... it seems too hard to squeeze behind the tractor to pull the suitcase weights off priro to being able to actually close the shed doors..


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like you are in need of a bigger shed.

Or a barn?????

Sounds like a good winter project!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The Winter Joy That Is Lake Erie*

I live about three miles west of the lake and we get some hum dinger snow storms as a result,Lake Effects Snow ,is what they call it.Went to my other farm today deer hunting . Driving got worse and worse as we drove away from the lake.Here at home not a flake of snow,at my other farm 43 miles away there is a foot on the ground and it snowed hard all day.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Snow, snow, come and get me!!!

ALMOST ready. Got the N done except for plow feet. Got to charge up the battery for the plow truck. No big stuff. I guess I am as ready as I ever will.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Leolav


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

it's coming


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

your way!


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

:hooray: I learned this from Simple_John


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

done!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Wheely Boy


----------

